
Tesla's Elon Musk Sued Again over His Tweets - rbanffy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-03-08/look-just-quit-tweeting-ok-investors-sue-tesla-and-musk-again
======
mips_avatar
I think the SEC kind of deserves to get poked in the eye a bit, they were too
cowardly to actually enforce the law against Goldman Sachs in the run up to
the Great Recession. I hope this doesn’t end too badly for Elon Musk.

~~~
astazangasta
In the SECs defense they are badly understaffed. There are 4300 SEC employees;
finance is now 9% of GDP.

